# Tuesday 6th Oct After H4H



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2015)

Guys 

Looking for suggestions beyond the two other "W"'s for somewhere to play the tuesday after H4H

Woking might be a bit on the steep side unless i can find a deal with them so 

So any other suggestions ?

I have looked at 

Cobham
Traditions
Hoebridge 

The first two look good on the website


----------



## pokerjoke (May 31, 2015)

Mate does this thread mean you are going to organise the Tuesday?
Can you keep it fairly close to Westhills  preferably on my way home thx.

Did you get hold of Woking?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Mate does this thread mean you are going to organise the Tuesday?
Can you keep it fairly close to Westhills  preferably on my way home thx.

Did you get hold of Woking?
		
Click to expand...


Yeah im happy to organise the Tuesday mate 

I spoke to the Pro Shop 

The other issue with Woking - 2 ball course


----------



## pokerjoke (May 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah im happy to organise the Tuesday mate 

I spoke to the Pro Shop 

The other issue with Woking - 2 ball course
		
Click to expand...

Sorry saw your other post to late.
Imo 2 balls no good especially for banter.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2015)

Yeah defianlty a no goer if its 2 balls

Can people add their name to the list below if they are interested in the game on Tuesday elsewhere

Myself
Pokerjoke +1
Kraxx
Khamelion
JamesR


----------



## Hobbit (May 31, 2015)

I'll have a bit of that.

Myself
Pokerjoke +1
Kraxx
Khamelion
JamesR
Hobbit


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2015)

Avoid Traditions. Rubbish course


----------



## richart (May 31, 2015)

I will be up for a game. 


I mentioned Camberley Heath on the other thread. Another nice course is West Byfleet which looks like Â£55 a round. Reminds me a bit of North Hants.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2015)

richart said:



			I will be up for a game. 


I mentioned Camberley Heath on the other thread. Another nice course is West Byfleet which looks like Â£55 a round. Reminds me a bit of North Hants.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I looked at the website for West Byfleet and the course looks really nice


----------



## richart (May 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah I looked at the website for West Byfleet and the course looks really nice
		
Click to expand...

 Mariners used to play there until last year. Might do a society rate if we had a least 12 ?


----------



## JamesR (Jun 1, 2015)

I definitely want to play and will be happy to follow the advice of others as to where to play (not knowing the area at all).
But the more special the location the better in my opinion.


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2015)

Hindhead may be an option. Â£80 but GeneralStore is a member so might be able to get some guest Rates ? Top course, similar quality to West Hill.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2015)

I will be giving West Byfleet a bell first to see what they can do 

Will post what price they offer and then if people can add their name to the list that would be great 

If any questions then please PM as from today I will no longer be posting on the forum 

Cheers 
 Enjoy guys


----------



## chrisd (Jun 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If any questions then please PM as from today I will no longer be posting on the forum 

Cheers 
 Enjoy guys
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Phil, can I ask why?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Sorry Phil, can I ask why?
		
Click to expand...

Homer is sending the boys round as Phil's post count is catching up


----------



## TXL (Jun 1, 2015)

richart said:



			I will be up for a game. 


I mentioned Camberley Heath on the other thread. Another nice course is West Byfleet which looks like Â£55 a round. Reminds me a bit of North Hants.
		
Click to expand...

Camberley is probably not a good option as Tuesday morning is "reserved for ladies". You can play in 3 balls before 8:30 or in 4 balls after 10:30.


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2015)

TXL said:



			Camberley is probably not a good option as Tuesday morning is "reserved for ladies". You can play in 3 balls before 8:30 or in 4 balls after 10:30.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Anthony, I know you have mentioned this before, but my memory is not that good.

West Byfleet is just outside Woking so very convenient. They do a four ball for Â£185, Â£46.25 each which is not bad. Course is nice but not stunning. Hindhead is a notch up, but is more expensive. Hopefully George,GeneralStore, might be able to get a decent rate for us ? Course is just off the A3 so not far from Woking.

Another alternative is Liphook, which is in the GM top 100. Just a bit further down the A3, and I think it is less than Â£70 a round. Best greens around, lovely heathland course, and cheaper than most around as it is in Hampshire. I know a few on here have played it and will give it the:thup:


----------



## TXL (Jun 11, 2015)

Had a discussion with the manager the other day. He would be happy to have 2 three balls tee off at 8am. 

According to the website, October green fees are Â£49. However, rumour has it that they may well have a "Winter warmer" package which would be 18 holes plus a bowl of soup or a sandwich for something like Â£45 (well, that is what it was last year).

If anyone is interested in playing let me know and I will make sure the tee times get reserved for you. As things stand, I will not be able to play but that may change at the last minute


----------



## JamesR (Jun 12, 2015)

I'd definitely be up for that.
Cheers


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2015)

Quick update 

West Byfleet , Liphook and Hindhead are no goers due to comps or ladies day

Anthony thank you for the offer of two three balls. Currently we have 8 interested in a game it seems 

You mentioned that 4 balls can play after 10:30 ? Is that still available 

Cheers 

Phil


----------



## richart (Jun 12, 2015)

I might be able to sort out a game for up to six at West Surrey. 30 minutes from Woking. Lovely parkland course. Know two members that if available could sign in at guest rates.


----------



## TXL (Jun 12, 2015)

I have made a booking at Camberley for up to 12 people (3 tee times) at 11:00 am on Tuesday 6th Oct. We may be able to squeeze 4 more people in, but the club would prefer to leave a buffer of 1 tee time either in front of or behind the group. The tee times have been slotted in between the Ladies (who normally play in 3 balls) and a society. 

Details are:

Cost:  Â£45 - don't think they want a deposit so do not spend all your reddies on beer the day before 

Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes (1st tee time is 11am), Soup and a roll after.  I believe we have upgraded the soup to a one course meal for Â£5 extra in the past, if you would prefer that, I can always do some negotiating.

Phil, you mentioned you had 8 interested, can you let me have the details please.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2015)

Anthony 

That's excellent thank you 

The interested parties so far are

Myself
Pokerjoke
Pokerjoke Snr
Hobbit
Kraxx
Khamelion
James R
Richart ( I think )

They have replied on this thread 

On the other thread Fish also was interested 

Cheers again


----------



## User20205 (Jun 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anthony 

That's excellent thank you 

The interested parties so far are

Myself
Pokerjoke
Pokerjoke Snr
Hobbit
Kraxx
Khamelion
James R
Richart ( I think )

They have replied on this thread 

On the other thread Fish also was interested 

Cheers again
		
Click to expand...

Count me in you've got space gents


----------



## richart (Jun 12, 2015)

TXL said:



			I have made a booking at Camberley for up to 12 people (3 tee times) at 11:00 am on Tuesday 6th Oct. We may be able to squeeze 4 more people in, but the club would prefer to leave a buffer of 1 tee time either in front of or behind the group. The tee times have been slotted in between the Ladies (who normally play in 3 balls) and a society. 

Details are:

Cost:  Â£45 - don't think they want a deposit so do not spend all your reddies on beer the day before 

Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes (1st tee time is 11am), Soup and a roll after.  I believe we have upgraded the soup to a one course meal for Â£5 extra in the past, if you would prefer that, I can always do some negotiating.

Phil, you mentioned you had 8 interested, can you let me have the details please.
		
Click to expand...

 That is great Anthony. Thanks for that.:thup: 

I will happily be a reserve to give other H4H forumers first dibs. Any of the NW forumers that are playing West Hill should try and squeeze in a game at Camberley, as it is a cracking Harry Colt course.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2015)

richart said:



			That is great Anthony. Thanks for that.:thup: 

I will happily be a reserve to give other H4H forumers first dibs. Any of the NW forumers that are playing West Hill should try and squeeze in a game at Camberley, as it is a cracking Harry Colt course.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

12 slots available mate 8 playing plus Anthony and yourself with maybe Fish gives us 11 - is Rick playing or working ?


----------



## richart (Jun 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			12 slots available mate 8 playing plus Anthony and yourself with maybe Fish gives us 11 - is Rick playing or working ?
		
Click to expand...

  Not sure, but I have a feeling there will be more interest in playing Camberley nearer the time. It has been a bit quiet on the H4H front recently, but we will start badgering forumers to play soon.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 15, 2015)

This is brilliant guys, thanks for you efforts :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2015)

We have 12 spaces at 11 AM

Currently on the list to play 

Myself
Pokerjoke
Pokerjoke Dad
Kraxx
Khamelion
Therod
Richart
JamesR
Hobbit
TXL 
RickG ?

So 10 possibly 11 at the moment 

Anymore ? 

Cheers


----------



## richart (Jul 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We have 12 spaces at 11 AM

Currently on the list to play 

Myself
Pokerjoke
Pokerjoke Dad
Kraxx
Khamelion
Therod
Richart
JamesR
Hobbit
TXL 
RickG ?

So 10 possibly 11 at the moment 

Anymore ? 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

 Rick said he was working on the Tuesday, but it must have been a joke.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2015)

richart said:



			Rick said he was working on the Tuesday, but it must have been a joke.

Click to expand...

I do remember that but thought he was either drunk or sleep talking ?


----------



## richart (Jul 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I do remember that but thought he was either drunk or sleep talking ?
		
Click to expand...

Hey I have been trying to forget that night.:angry:


----------



## rickg (Jul 26, 2015)

richart said:



			Rick said he was working on the Tuesday, but it must have been a joke.

Click to expand...

Definitely working I'm afraid.....gutted!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2015)

That's a shame Rick

That leaves two spots open


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2015)

:thup:


----------



## LIG (Jul 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's a shame Rick

That leaves two spots open
		
Click to expand...

In the language of Fish

:thup::thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2015)

Excellent guys all 12 spots are filled now

Myself
Pokerjoke
Pokerjoke Dad
Kraxx
Khamelion
Therod
Richart
JamesR
Hobbit
TXL
Fish
LIG


----------



## richart (Jul 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent guys all 12 spots are filled now

Myself
Pokerjoke
Pokerjoke Dad
Kraxx
Khamelion
Therod
Richart
JamesR
Hobbit
TXL
Fish
LIG
		
Click to expand...

Phil, just to be a pain I will have to pull out. I have a guest staying who wants a game, but needs to play earlier in the day, as he has an afternoon flight back to Guernsey. Will probably have to try and get a game at Blackmoor on ladies day.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2015)

No worries mate :thup:


----------



## Whereditgo (Jul 27, 2015)

I'll join you if there is a space needs filling?


----------



## User20205 (Jul 30, 2015)

I need to pull out of this now Gents. Apologies


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2015)

Myself
Pokerjoke
Pokerjoke Dad
Kraxx
Khamelion
JamesR
Hobbit
TXL
Fish
LIG
Wherediditgo

One slot up for grabs


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Phil, Can I take the spot please?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi Phil, Can I take the spot please?
		
Click to expand...

Of course - :thup:

All slots filled now


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

Are we all just having the soup & roll or do we need to let Anthony know if we want to upgrade to a meal for an extra fiver?


----------



## TXL (Aug 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Of course - :thup:

All slots filled now
		
Click to expand...

I can probably get an extra tee time if there are more takers.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2015)

TXL said:



			I can probably get an extra tee time if there are more takers.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate

Currently we have one in reserve - 2blue and El Bandito is back now as well 

Will see if anymore show an interest closer to the date


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

and what about my question


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			and what about my question 

Click to expand...

Well right now it's just the soup as it appeared everyone seemed ok with that until you posted so will see what others want and obviously if further food is just the extra Â£5. 

Right now I'm happy with the winter warmer with the soup


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well right now it's just the soup as it appeared everyone seemed ok with that until you posted so will see what others want and obviously if further food is just the extra Â£5. 

Right now I'm happy with the winter warmer with the soup
		
Click to expand...

erm, we were never asked! 

Anthony made this post where it clearly states that an upgrade may be possible, I'd have thought an organiser (you) would have them asked the question!

With a longer drive home if I can upgrade I'd like a bit more fuel in me personally. 



TXL said:



			I have made a booking at Camberley for up to 12 people (3 tee times) at 11:00 am on Tuesday 6th Oct. We may be able to squeeze 4 more people in, but the club would prefer to leave a buffer of 1 tee time either in front of or behind the group. The tee times have been slotted in between the Ladies (who normally play in 3 balls) and a society. 

Details are:

Cost: Â£45 - don't think they want a deposit so do not spend all your reddies on beer the day before 

Tea/Coffee on arrival, 18 holes (1st tee time is 11am), Soup and a roll after. *I believe we have upgraded the soup to a one course meal for Â£5 extra in the past, if you would prefer that, I can always do some negotiating.*

Phil, you mentioned you had 8 interested, can you let me have the details please.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2015)

My apologies I didn't realise I had to repeat exactly what Anthony had already clearly stated in his post what the price included - no one had stated a wish to upgrade the food when responded that they would wish to play that day.


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My apologies I didn't realise I had to repeat exactly what Anthony had already clearly stated in his post what the price included - no one had stated a wish to upgrade the food when responded that they would wish to play that day.
		
Click to expand...

You sarcastic git, who the hell do you think you are, his post was essentially addressed to you as the organiser or co-organiser, or as in this case, just an organ!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2015)

Fish 

I agreed to see if I can find a venue for the Tuesday after H4H

TXL offered us a deal at his place with all the details included by stating "publically" in this thread the "EXACT" details of the deal so there was no need for me to repeat it and no one else has had an issue with that hence the list of names of people willing to play. 

I'm sorry that my organising skills isn't to your liking or satisfaction but that doesn't give you the right to throw abuse at me. 

If you wanted it to be your train set as you normally do then you yourself could have sorted it out but you didn't 

So right now until others also require something different it is exactly how Anthony has kindly offered.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 22, 2015)

Why the aggressive response mate theres no need.

Two great blokes acting like two numptys.

Im sure all will be sorted and it will suit everyone as it always does.


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fish 

I agreed to see if I can find a venue for the Tuesday after H4H

TXL offered us a deal at his place with all the details included by stating "publically" in this thread the "EXACT" details of the deal so there was no need for me to repeat it and no one else has had an issue with that hence the list of names of people willing to play. 

I'm sorry that my organising skills isn't to your liking or satisfaction but that doesn't give you the right to throw abuse at me. 

*If you wanted it to be your train set as you normally do then you yourself could have sorted it out but you didn't* 

So right now until others also require something different it is exactly how Anthony has kindly offered.
		
Click to expand...

Shove it, what a load of crap!!

As always you try to spin things to your own outcome, Anthony even states at the end of that post and asks *you* for the details, in other words, ask everyone about the content of his post in regards to his offer of an upgrade in case there was interest, did you ask everyone or anyone, NO!

Shove it, I'm out, I want nothing more to do with you, your a total pain in the backside, I've given you the benefit of the doubt in the past but you wear people down, go back to good old ignore, you must be the most ignored person on here!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2015)

2blue you are in now mate 

El Bandito hopefully can get three more closer to the date and then we have 4 tee times :thup:


Myself
Pokerjoke
Pokerjoke Dad
Kraxx
Khamelion
JamesR
Hobbit
TXL
LIG
Wherediditgo
2Blue

Elbandito 

TXL has kindly offered another tee slot so currently three slots available 

Cheers


----------



## TXL (Sep 1, 2015)

Had a chat with the club manager this morning, can now confirm he has added a tee time to our booking so we now have room for 16 players.

Also discussed the meal options and negotiated the following:

Current deal is Â£45 - 18 holes of golf followed by a bowl of soup (no choice, will be whatever the chef decides on!) .

We could increase the price to Â£50 and swap the soup for a one course meal. The choice of food is as follows:

A) Roast loin of free range pork, savoy cabbage with bacon, duck fat roast potatoes and apply gravy.
B) Classic fish pie with buttered green vegetables.
C) Grilled fillet of salmon with a blood orange hollandaise, new potatoes and sauteed leeks.
D) Venison hunters pie with root vegetable mash and braised red cabbage.
E) Braised shin of beef with a horseradish dumpling, buttered carrots and broccoli.
F) Butternut squash risotto, parmesan, walnuts and chestnut mushrooms.

If you decide on the one course meal, all players must have the same meal.

I would need to inform the club on the choice made at least a week before, so need to have the numbers etc by Sept 28th.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 1, 2015)

TXL that's brilliant - thank you once again

We currently have 12 confirmed with El Bandito

For the people confirmed please respond with your proffered option 

So either sticking with Soup or upgrade and then which course you prefer 

My personal choice is to stay with the soup


----------



## TXL (Sep 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			TXL that's brilliant - thank you once again

We currently have 12 confirmed with El Bandito

For the people confirmed please respond with your proffered option 

So either sticking with Soup or upgrade and then which course you prefer 

My personal choice is to stay with the soup
		
Click to expand...

My choice is:

A) Roast loin of free range pork, savoy cabbage with bacon, duck fat roast potatoes and apply gravy.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 1, 2015)

Myself and my dad would be happy with [A]

Soups fine also


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 1, 2015)

Happy with the soup cheers. Is this pay on the day?


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 1, 2015)

Soup is fine with me, got a long way to travel on the way back to the north east and with a full stomach of what sounds like a very nice pork meal, I'll want to fall asleep, beenvery close once before and not something I'd want to repeat.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks again guys, 

Just read the bit about all having the same meal.

I'm happy with the Pork


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 2, 2015)

I'll have whatever's going. Cheers for organising Phil.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 3, 2015)

As above I'd be happy with the soup, but otherwise Pork is good also. Kraxx will eat whatever is on offer, just don't show him the menu as he'll just say "yes please", his other name is Zoidberg.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2015)

TXL can I confirm that we all have to have the same food ? So it's either all soup or all Pork ?


----------



## TXL (Sep 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			TXL can I confirm that we all have to have the same food ? So it's either all soup or all Pork ?
		
Click to expand...

Yup, everyone must have the same meal be it soup or pork.


----------



## LIG (Sep 3, 2015)

I'll happy with the soup. 

I''ll be happier with option A


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2015)

Right now it looks like the majority are aiming towards the pork


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 4, 2015)

Whats Fish having?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Whats Fish having?
		
Click to expand...

Tut tut - don't be causing trouble now


----------



## Fish (Sep 5, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Whats Fish having?
		
Click to expand...





Funny how this materialised eventually isn't it, it was what I was eluding to as the offer was always there in Anthony's post, but apparently it was already a done deal, obviously not :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

Fish said:



View attachment 16731


Funny how this materialised eventually isn't it, it was what I was eluding to as the offer was always there in Anthony's post, but apparently it was already a done deal, obviously not :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

No one said it was a "done deal" 

As I stated the offer from Anthony was in the open but no one suggested anything more than soup until you did and then threw your teddies out of the cot 

Then Anthony kindly gave further details of the deal and people have responded and the meet continues with no one else having any issues - should be a good day


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2015)

If I was going, I'd have the fish.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2015)

Actually, thinking about it....

I think the fish is off


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Actually, thinking about it....

I think the fish is off
		
Click to expand...

It's a pie mate


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

Well looks like the pork is the clear winner Anthony so can we have that option please which makes the price a very cheap Â£50 for a great course and mouth watering menu 

Players so far confirmed are 


Myself
Pokerjoke
Pokerjoke Dad
Kraxx
Khamelion
JamesR
Hobbit
TXL
LIG
Wherediditgo
2Blue
Mashley

Elbandito was expressing a wish to play on the Tuesday so hopefully he will get back to us and hopefully find three more to join us 

Cheers again guys - should be a cracking end to three good days of golf , looking forward to it


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well looks like the pork is the clear winner Anthony so can we have that option please which makes the price a very cheap Â£50 for a great course and mouth watering menu 

Players so far confirmed are 


Myself
Pokerjoke
Pokerjoke Dad
Kraxx
Khamelion
JamesR
Hobbit
TXL
LIG
Wherediditgo
2Blue
Mashley

Elbandito was expressing a wish to play on the Tuesday so hopefully he will get back to us and hopefully find three more to join us 

Cheers again guys - should be a cracking end to three good days of golf , looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...

Should that be  "crackling" end to 3 good days.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2015)

Possibly 3/4 spaces still available for anyone - Â£50 to play a "crackling" course with a good lunch afterwards


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

Quick Bump to see if we have anymore takers for this 

Currently still the 12 confirmed - there is one more tee slot for a 4 ball available if any more would like to play 

Will borrow Monty from Rich and do a draw next week


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2015)

Tee Times and Details

First Tee is 11 Am

TXL
Pokerjoke
Pokerjoke Dad
2Blue

Liverpoolphil
Kraxx
Hobbit
Mashley

Khamelion
JamesR
LIG
Wherediditgo

Cost Â£50 - to be collected on the day

Suggest a little prize fund of Â£5 each and split Â£35 for winner and Â£15 for second


After golf, a one course meal consisting of Roast loin of free range pork, savoy cabbage with bacon, duck fat roast potatoes and apple gravy.

For the food we will need to change out of golf clothes but TXL going to check the exact details for us

Any no shows guys will still need to pay a tenner once the meal is booked next Monday

Any questions just give me a shout 

The Tee groups are flexible so if people want to play with someone else etc just let me know

Cheers


----------



## LIG (Sep 26, 2015)

Looking forward to the day - thanks for organising, LP.  :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Sep 27, 2015)

Spot on LP....  looking forward to it very much...  thanks for being our host :thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 27, 2015)

Just a week to go, can't wait to see you all again


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			Just a week to go, can't wait to see you all again 

Click to expand...

 You are in for three cracking days playing Blackmoor, West Hill and Camberley Heath.:thup: Just hope the weather continues to behave, as the last week down here has been glorious.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 28, 2015)

We're from up north, will feel like we're playing in Spain down sauf


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 28, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			We're from up north, will feel like we're playing in Spain down sauf

Click to expand...


What! No need to pack a vest?!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 28, 2015)

Maybe a pair of budgie smugglers & a collar just to keep in with golf etiquette


----------



## JamesR (Sep 28, 2015)

Cheers Phil


----------



## 2blue (Sep 28, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			Maybe a pair of budgie smugglers & *a collar *just to keep in with golf etiquette

Click to expand...

Is that like a 'Tag'??


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 28, 2015)

Yeas, just in case we get lost


----------



## 2blue (Sep 28, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			Yeas, just in case we get lost 

Click to expand...

Looking at the fog outside at the mo....... traveling down Sat is looking like a great idea....  are we meeting up to watch the Rugby somewhere....  I'm in the Woking Central Travel Lodge


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 28, 2015)

Might be a good idea, Kamelion & myself won't get to the hotel until aired 7-8pm ish


----------



## 2blue (Sep 28, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			Might be a good idea, Kamelion & myself won't get to the hotel until aired 7-8pm ish
		
Click to expand...

That's OK.....  I have a 'plan'.....   I'll get out early for Reccie & snack at the nearby Spoons, then find a decent TV pub & drop you a mssg :thup: Will PM you my Mobile  .......  will you'se be eating after the rugby?
P.S......  Is there anybody else around Sat night? Are you coming over Richart?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not sure but will do likewise


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 28, 2015)

I think a pint and bar snacks while watching the game that should work up an appetite, then off for a curry.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 28, 2015)

I will be down Saturday night but no idea what time yet as I have 0.1 to claim from Woodhall before I set off.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh 2 currys in 2 days - feel for my four ball on Sunday


----------



## 2blue (Sep 28, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I think a pint and bar snacks while watching the game that should work up an appetite, then off for a curry.
		
Click to expand...

Back-to-back Curry nights....  that's hard-core!!..... mind-you us living in Leeds train on such 
Note to self....  pack soft Loo-roll & put in fridge


----------



## 2blue (Sep 28, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			Oh 2 currys in 2 days - feel for my four ball on Sunday 

Click to expand...

Monday will be when it really tells....  playing order is not out yet... will have to mssg Rick


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 28, 2015)

Soft loo roll & air freshener ordered


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 28, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I will be down Saturday night but no idea what time yet as I have 0.1 to claim from Woodhall before I set off.
		
Click to expand...

Drop you mobile number in PM to me, Kraxx, 2Blue or one of us and we'll get something arranged. Me and Kraxx are playing Shendish Manor about an hour away from Woking, 14:00hrs tee time, 3.5 round, so traffic permitting we should get to Woking around 19:00hrs hopefully.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ive got it Khamelion


----------



## TXL (Sep 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Suggest a little prize fund of Â£5 each and split Â£35 for winner and Â£15 for second*

Click to expand...

Hmm, 12 x Â£5 = Â£60, Â£35 + Â£15 = Â£50, who gets the other Â£10?



Liverpoolphil said:



			For the food we will need to change out of golf clothes but TXL going to check the exact details for us
		
Click to expand...

As we will be eating in the Captain's Bar after our round, there is no need to change out of golf attire except for shoes. Golf shoes can only be worn in the locker room area and pro shop.

I found out today that the course manager is going to verti cut the greens this week. This is despite all the work he did to them a month ago! As this does not actually remove any of the green surface, we have been assured that we will not notice this withing a couple of days. Here's hoping they are right!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2015)

TXL said:



			Hmm, 12 x Â£5 = Â£60, Â£35 + Â£15 = Â£50, who gets the other Â£10?
		
Click to expand...

Umm your cut 

Rubbish maths 

Â£40 first price and Â£20 Second Prize 




			As we will be eating in the Captain's Bar after our round, there is no need to change out of golf attire except for shoes. Golf shoes can only be worn in the locker room area and pro shop.

I found out today that the course manager is going to verti cut the greens this week. This is despite all the work he did to them a month ago! As this does not actually remove any of the green surface, we have been assured that we will not notice this withing a couple of days. Here's hoping they are right!!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the info on the dress 

With the current weather and long term forecast verti cut will recover quickly and I have no doubt the greens and indeed course will be immaculate :thup:

Cheers again Anthony :thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 28, 2015)

Makes no odds, could be a billiard table with the state of my putting I'd still miss


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 28, 2015)

Verti cut is good. It'll speed them up nicely, and its rare it causes bobbles.


----------



## TXL (Sep 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm your cut 

Click to expand...

Should have kept my "mouth" shut!  

Should have added, I have now confirmed the numbers with the club, so any no-shows will still owe for the Â£10 for food. Could not get them to budge on this, I did try


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 28, 2015)

We had our greens verti cut a while back, and the improvement was vast, recovered really quick as well.


----------



## richart (Sep 28, 2015)

2blue said:



			That's OK.....  I have a 'plan'.....   I'll get out early for Reccie & snack at the nearby Spoons, then find a decent TV pub & drop you a mssg :thup: Will PM you my Mobile  .......  will you'se be eating after the rugby?
P.S......  Is there anybody else around Sat night? Are you coming over Richart?
		
Click to expand...

 You need to clear your inbox Dave.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 28, 2015)

richart said:



			You need to clear your inbox Dave.
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## JamesR (Oct 2, 2015)

anyone looked at weather forecast for Tuesday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2015)

JamesR said:



			anyone looked at weather forecast for Tuesday 

Click to expand...

Showers at the moment - will pack the waterproofs :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2015)

Guys

Unfortunately someone has had to pull out so is anyone out there who wants to come along and get it back up to 12 ? 

Cheers


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 6, 2015)

Bump - any takers ?


----------



## matt71 (Oct 6, 2015)

have a good day everyone! looking forward to seeing the pics later on


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 6, 2015)

What a cracking day - we managed to avoid the rain bar one 5 min downpour at the start - course is pretty as a picture , cheers TXL for hosting us 

The club laid on a wonderful plate of food 


The golf course was in great nick , is a great walk around with some cracking par 3's and tough par 4's. Cheers for Stu and James for the company today - was a pleasurable round and finished the H4H trip perfectly 

2Blue took the spoils with Wherediditgo sneaking 2nd

A lot of the guys will still be on the road at the moment and hope you all get home safe


----------



## chrisd (Oct 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a cracking day - we managed to avoid the rain bar one 5 min downpour at the start - course is pretty as a picture , cheers TXL for hosting us 

The club laid on a wonderful plate of food 


The golf course was in great nick , is a great walk around with some cracking par 3's and tough par 4's. Cheers for Stu and James for the company today - was a pleasurable round and finished the H4H trip perfectly 

2Blue took the spoils with Wherediditgo sneaking 2nd

A lot of the guys will still be on the road at the moment and hope you all get home safe
		
Click to expand...

What good did you have Phil?  I heard the soup was good there?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 6, 2015)

chrisd said:



			What good did you have Phil?  I heard the soup was good there?
		
Click to expand...

:???:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:???:
		
Click to expand...

I can't spell "food"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 6, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I can't spell "food"
		
Click to expand...

The food was very nice indeed - nice pork with lovely crackling


----------



## chrisd (Oct 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The food was very nice indeed - nice pork with lovely crackling
		
Click to expand...

That would have been my first choice - fantastic!


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 7, 2015)

Really great day to finish the trip on what is easily the best course I've played this year!

Thanks Anthony for hosting and Phil for showing me the way to avoid the M25 on the way home!


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 7, 2015)

First up, thank you very much for hosting us Anthony, Camberley is now one of my favourite courses from all the ones I've played down that neck of the woods, even the little bit of rain we had didn't spoil the enjoyment, as for the pork afterwards, that was just simply delicious, as Phil said "kudos to the chef".

Thanks to Preet and Phil for putting up with me, I've no idea if they understood what I was saying, but they nodded politely after Id stopped talking.

Me and Stu eventually got home around 23:30hrs, due to Scotch Corner being closed for A1 traffic and we got diverted via Barnard Castle, but all in all a great day and a cracking way to finish off 5 days of golf.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 7, 2015)

Whereditgo said:



			Really great day to finish the trip on what is easily the best course I've played this year!

Thanks Anthony for hosting and Phil for showing me the way to avoid the M25 on the way home!
		
Click to expand...

Great golf course, but not in same league as West Hill!


----------



## 2blue (Oct 7, 2015)

Whereditgo said:



			Really great day to finish the trip on what is *easily the best course I've played this year!*

Thanks Anthony for hosting and Phil for showing me the way to avoid the M25 on the way home!
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks Tony for hosting us on your Top,Top course..... one of the best I've played down Sarf....  I just love a course with contours...  the bit of rain did nothing to spoil it but the Roast Pork after was a superb finisher.....  of course as well as my being rewarded for finding a rich vein of form for the 3 days down there :thup::thup:
I look forward to returning in the future :whoo:


----------



## JamesR (Oct 12, 2015)

Just wanted to add my thanks to Tony & Phil for organising what was a very enjoyable day. Great to meet some more new faces and some who I've met before.
Loved the course, great company from Phil & Stu, succulent pork & cracking, crackly crackling. Plus 3 birdies, all make James a happy boy.
Thanks again chaps


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 12, 2015)

Was a great day - good company, superb course considering how wet it had been over night etc. food to die for - Hope James trolley is ok - I may not be able to hit a 109yrd wide fairway, but I can hit a 2 inch frame   oops...


----------



## JamesR (Oct 12, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			Was a great day - good company, superb course considering how wet it had been over night etc. food to die for - Hope James trolley is ok - I may not be able to hit a 109yrd wide fairway, but I can hit a 2 inch frame   oops...
		
Click to expand...

Just looking at Insurance situation...you are covered I presume?

I just want to know why you couldn't have hit my driver instead, that way I would have had an excuse to get a new one


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 12, 2015)

JamesR said:



			Just looking at Insurance situation...you are covered I presume?

I just want to know why you couldn't have hit my driver instead, that way I would have had an excuse to get a new one
		
Click to expand...

Tried my best for you


----------

